# Lenscoat alternative from UK- Outdoor photography gear



## sagittariansrock (Jan 22, 2014)

Anyone has any experience with these:
http://www.outdoorphotographygear.co.uk/otheritems.html

On the face of it, they are reversible and slightly cheaper than Lenscoat.
Are they good? Would love to know before ordering.
Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 24, 2014)

I had a Lenscoat for my 600 F4 IS and found it reasonably good. Since selling that lens and going a bit silly I needed Lenscoats for my 300 F2.8 IS and 800 F5.6 IS. I chanced my arm on one of the Outdoor Photography Gear ones for the 300 and was impressed - so I got one for the 800!
In my opinion they offer more protection and are generally more robust due to their being double sided. I prefer the "Woodland Green" pattern (I have one of each). I should say that these covers are more prone to shifting/slipping on the lens as they are double sided and don't grip as well as Lenscoats. Note their Neoprene lens caps only offer dust protection - no impact protection.
I am being quite critical as these lens covers are not perfect, however in my opinion, they offer significant advantages over the Lenscoat alternatives and will be my cover of choice if I ever get another "Big White"!
Oh yes and they are cheaper.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 24, 2014)

Use one for my 300/2.8. Had them for 400/5.6 and 100-400. Very well made and designed.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot, John and Alan! Your posts have helped me make up my mind.
I am going to get one each for the 70-200 II and the 2x III.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2014)

is this available in usa and if so from whom?


----------



## Rogerdodge (Jan 24, 2014)

I have LensCoat on my 500, but much prefer the colourings of the APG from this chap.
http://www.wildlifewatchingsupplies.co.uk/retail/acatalog/Neoprene_lens_cover_sets.html
I have it on my 100-400.
It also doesn't have the rather ugly stitching of the Outdoor Photography stuff.
It is beautifully made, and reasonably priced.
Be careful surfing his web site - you could end up spending loads on hides, tripod covers etc!
I have two of his hides, and a bean bag. The quality is superb, and you get a personal service if you want any one-offs made etc.
Lovely company.

Roger


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2014)

Rogerdodge said:


> I have LensCoat on my 500, but much prefer the colourings of the APG from this chap.
> http://www.wildlifewatchingsupplies.co.uk/retail/acatalog/Neoprene_lens_cover_sets.html
> I have it on my 100-400.
> It also doesn't have the rather ugly stitching of the Outdoor Photography stuff.
> ...



Looks really good. Now I am in a bind. A good bind 
Although I wish there were US resellers for both Outdoor photography gear and this one (is there?)


----------



## GuyF (Jan 24, 2014)

I made my own with double-sided camo neoprene. I reckon I saved well over £100:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18100.msg336400#msg336400


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jan 24, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> Thanks a lot, John and Alan! Your posts have helped me make up my mind.
> I am going to get one each for the 70-200 II and the 2x III.



I was a bit iffy on the cover for the extender. These covers are double sided so there is little grip on the extender and it may slip around quite a bit.
If you do get one I would be interested to know how you get on with it as I could do with covering my extenders.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 25, 2014)

So I emailed Outdoor photography gear regarding the slipperiness of the two-sided covers and asked if one can get a one-sided one (I am never going to use a black cover) or one that is bit more tacky or tight (and stretchable).
I actually liked the fact that the Outdoor photography ones are closed-cell unlike the other ones. I don't mind the stitching. And they are a bit cheaper (still more expensive of the two) if you buy from their eBay store.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

Gaffer Tape.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 1, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Gaffer Tape.



Maybe on your lenses - not mine!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 1, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Gaffer Tape.
> ...



Um.... why not? ??? I've used gaffer tape on my lenses for years. Never had a problem. I didn't say _duct_ _(duck?)_ tape, I said _gaffer_ tape. Are you sure you know what I'm talking about?

It doesn't come off too easily, it offers better grip, it protects from scratches and it helps disguise/cover big white expensive looking lenses with red rings. Not sure where the downside is...


----------



## Skulker (Feb 1, 2014)

Rogerdodge said:


> I have LensCoat on my 500, but much prefer the colourings of the APG from this chap.
> http://www.wildlifewatchingsupplies.co.uk/retail/acatalog/Neoprene_lens_cover_sets.html
> I have it on my 100-400.
> It also doesn't have the rather ugly stitching of the Outdoor Photography stuff.
> ...



I use a lot of this gear, its my first choice because it has always been good and never let me down.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 3, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



Any tape is liable to leave a residue on the lens even the (non adhesive) ones that are GUARANTEED not too - I spent a miserable couple of days cleaning up a 400 F2.8 and a tripod after that stuff! Additionally the neoprene covers offer considerably more protection - just better in my experience.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 3, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > johnf3f said:
> ...



I use gaffer tape on my camera, but they do need to be replaced once in a while. If they get too tacky, you can always use Goo Gone though...
I had been thinking of going the camo tape route, but having to replace the tape once every few months and cutting and sticking it again feels like a hassle.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 4, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



The stretchable " Leaves no residue" camo tape was what caused me to start questioning the use of tape on lenses. When I first fitted it it gave a very good low visibility appearance and made my lens much more comfortable to handle. So much so that I covered the top leg sections of my Gitzo tripod and, initially was very happy with the results for the price. About 6 months later the tape had shifted a bit so I unwound it to re-apply it. Unfortunately it had left a sticky layer on my tripod and was even worse on my lens. After a LOT of cleaning with various products I got nowhere but found an old 2 pint bottle of Isopropyl alcohol which worked - with a lot of elbow grease.
Since then I have help undo a number of tape mistakes and have run out of Isopropyl Alcohol in the process! If you brand of gaffer tape works for you then you are lucky, the stuff we get over here is not suitable in my opinion.
I still prefer the Neoprene covers, but I agree they cost silly money for what they are - but compared to the price of the lens??

P.S. what is Goo Gone? Sounds useful!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> I still prefer the Neoprene covers, but I agree they cost silly money for what they are - but compared to the price of the lens??



+1



johnf3f said:


> P.S. what is Goo Gone? Sounds useful!



http://www.amazon.com/Goo-Gone-Pro-Power-8oz/dp/B00AXAR7EE/ref=sr_1_1?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1391482740&sr=1-1


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 4, 2014)

Doesn't appear to be available in the UK, but thanks anyway.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 4, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> Doesn't appear to be available in the UK, but thanks anyway.



Maybe this will work? 
http://www.axminster.co.uk/goo-gone


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 5, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't appear to be available in the UK, but thanks anyway.
> ...



Nice one - got it!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 12, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot, John and Alan! Your posts have helped me make up my mind.
> ...



By the way, I got the coats for the 70-200 and both extenders (I still don't have the 1.4x, but I guess it's a matter of time).
The coat for the extender does not slip around. I can post pictures, but I don't know what they will show. But its totally worth it, especially I shall use the 2x with my 135mm, and with the black side out it doesn't look as ridiculous (black lens, white extender, black camera)!
Amazing service from Outdoor photographer via eBay by the way! I am thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Apr 14, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > sagittariansrock said:
> ...



Thanks for getting back to us. I will get some of those extender covers!


----------

